# Biken in Boppard



## [FW] FLO (25. Dezember 2005)

hi

hat jemand lust, ne runde um boppard zu fahren? mit dem zug hoch und locker wieder runter?
treffpunkt könnte sein:
- 11.30 bikepark boppard oben an den dirts
- 11.45 bahnhof buchholz
- 12.10 bahnhof boppard
bin da flexiebel.

bis dann
flo


----------



## dave (25. Dezember 2005)

jo, mal wieder bahn fahren! 
an welchen tag hattest du denn gedacht? horst hatte gestern gemeint am mi eventuell nach boppard fahren zu wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc_Fly (25. Dezember 2005)

Mittwoch würde passen.

Bin dabei.

greetz
Marco


----------



## [FW] FLO (25. Dezember 2005)

ich hab die woche frei also bei mir müssts immer passen. mi is auch ok


----------



## bikeburnz (26. Dezember 2005)

hi!
wir wollten mittwoch evtl. auch mal nach Boppard kommen ... kann man bei dem wetter dort auch fahren? 
grüße


----------



## >Helge< (26. Dezember 2005)

@ FLO:

Sehr, sehr geile Fotos auf www.pixel-by-flo.de, hab selbst eine Zeit lang Hobbymäßig fotografiert!


----------



## [FW] FLO (26. Dezember 2005)

@ helius danke  warum hast du aufgehört zu fotografieren?

@ bikeburnz die strecke is extrem matschig. ich würde vielleicht auf besseres wetter warten.


----------



## >Helge< (27. Dezember 2005)

@ FLO:

...? 
Bin in letzter Zeit auch wieder ziemlich "heiß" auf´s Photographieren!
Für die Dunkelkammer hätte ich noch alles, aber ´ne neue, gute Kamera mit allem drum und dran würde halt schon teuer!

@ALL:

Wünsche euch für die Tour viel Spaß, ich kann leider wie immer nicht mit! 

Die Brex Tour am Heilig Abend hätte ich auch gerne mitgemacht, musste aber wie immer arbeiten!


----------



## WW-Horst (27. Dezember 2005)

Moin Jungs,

ist mir jetzt ein bißchen peinlich, da ich den Mittwoch ursprünglich ins Spiel gebracht hatte. Aber jetzt würde der Donnerstag bei mir viel besser gehen, da ich am DOnnerstag noch nach Mainz muß (18.00), da hätte ich 2 Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen und ca. 5000 ccm CO2-Ausstoß wegen unsinnigem Fahren mit der Karre eingespart. 
Wäre der Doonerstag dann ok? Beim Dave geht das klar. Treffpunkt wäre idealerweise wieder Bahnhof Buchholz, 12.45 ist von meiner Seite aus ok. Die ltzte Tour kann ich mit dem Bus hochshutteln, da meine mitarbeiterin die Karre mit nach Boppard runter nimmt.
Morgen, Mittwoch, würde ich hier in Welschneudorf ne gepflegte (trockene) Runde drehen mit Strecke und Sprunghügel, Dauer ca. 2 h.

Bis dann!

Horst


----------



## [FW] FLO (27. Dezember 2005)

hi

also bei mir is do in ordnung. 

ich würde als treffpunkt auch bahnhof buchholz sagen, allerdings um 11.15(wer sein bike dann noch aufbauen muss eventuell früher) weil der zug um 11.40 in boppard fährt. 
dann könnten wir mit der tour auf die fleckerts und den nächsten zug um 13.24 holen. später fährt er dann stündlich und wir können die ganzen trails von buchholz aus fahren.

@ helius ich hab mir ne alte M42 schraubgewindeausrüstung zugelgt. das zeug bekommst du in ebay nachgeschmissen und fotografieren kann man damit genauso.
cool, dass es noch leute mit eigener dunkelkammer gibt. ist irgendwie schön, den eigenen selber gemachten abzug in der hand zu halten.


----------



## Mc_Fly (28. Dezember 2005)

Donnertag ist auch OK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

